# White-tailed Deer Hunters*Challenged by*Weather



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters took 23,600 white-tailed deer on a rain-soaked Monday, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

